# Paget and McNab cleared of doping their horses at Burghley



## Clifton Eventers (7 August 2014)

FEI Tribunal vindicates both riders with "No Fault or Negligence" decisions

With regard to the positive tests for a banned substance found in our two horses Clifton Promise and Clifton Pinot at the Land Rover Burghley Horse Trials in September 2013, we are delighted to announce that the FEI Tribunal has ruled that there was "No Fault or Negligence" by anyone associated with either horse (see FEI Equine Anti-Doping Decisions  http://www.fei.org/fei/your-role/athletes/fei-tribunal/ead-decisions). As a result, the provisional suspension that had been imposed by the FEI on both riders, Jock Paget and Kevin McNab, has now been permanently lifted.

This outcome confirms what we have consistently said since this news broke on 16th October last year  that both Jock and Kevin are two exceptional individuals who are not only very talented and hardworking, but also operate at all times in an ethical and honest way and for whom the welfare of their horses is absolutely paramount.

It is also great news for the sport of eventing, as it confirms it remains clean of any drug abuse of horses.

To help clarify the situation for everyone, below is a summary of the key facts, as we understand them, of the FEI Tribunal's decisions regarding Clifton Promise and Clifton Pinot, which extend to 36 and 33 pages respectively:

1) The system the FEI employ once a prohibited substance has been found in the system of a competition horse is the presumption of guilt by the rider unless they themselves prove their innocence.

2) The "No Fault or Negligence" ruling by the FEI Tribunal means they are convinced neither rider, or anyone associated with either horse, intentionally or knowingly administered any prohibited substance at any time  either in the lead up to Burghley or at the competition itself. They effectively are saying all associated parties are blameless of any wrong doing.

3) The standard set for a "No Fault or Negligence" ruling by an FEI Tribunal is extremely high  so much so that there has only been one previous time when a 'no fault' ruling has been given for all associated parties, i.e., no-one received a ban or penalty. As perspective, there has been an average of 18 cases a year over the last seven years in Europe alone where the FEI has identified a positive drug test for a horse. This confirms how exceptional it is for us to have achieved this 'no fault' ruling.

4) Once the positive B sample tests for the prohibited substance 'Reserpine' were received for both horses, neither rider has ever disputed the validity of this finding. It was accepted that this had somehow unknowingly entered the horses' systems.

5) Reserpine is a long-acting sedative or tranquilliser used by vets in some countries with horses, and also historically with humans in certain circumstances. It is recognised as being a product that stays in the body and continues to act for many days if not weeks. Its recorded side effects in humans include drowsiness, blurred vision and shortness of breath.
Whilst it might be argued that the presence of Reserpine in an excitable horse's system could aid performance in the dressage phase, it would seem very clear that it would be a distinct hindrance for cross country the next day and indeed for then trying to get a tired horse to show jump clear on the final day.
The Burghley cross country course is one of the most physically demanding on a horse in the world, with enormous fences and hilly terrain. Even with a fully alert and talented horse, history shows riders can get seriously injured, even killed during this phase. It therefore seems absurd to think any rider would set off cross country at Burghley knowing their horse had ingested a long-acting sedative or tranquilliser such as Reserpine in the days prior! This would seem absolute madness for a rider and, whilst both Jock and Kevin are extremely brave, they are not mad!

6) Scientists commissioned by the riders and ourselves found contamination with Reserpine of a supplement called LesstressE used by both riders for their horses.

7) The supplement was produced by a long-established and reputable company called Trinity Consultants, whose client list includes many of the world's top event riders, particularly those UK based. The company was set up in 1996 by Roger Hatch, following his extensive experience as a horse nutritionist for many leading companies. Trinity Consultants has never before suffered any positive test for any banned substance by riders using its products and indeed made a categorical statement on its website and other materials that LesstressE was free of any substances prohibited by the FEI.

8) The scientists showed Trinity Consultants the analytical results confirming Reserpine contamination in bottles of LesstressE used by Jock and Kevin, but also Reserpine contamination in bottles obtained from other riders who they knew used the supplement. Trinity Consultants then agreed to make a product recall of LesstressE.
Those bottles that were returned were then independently tested by the scientists and they found that nearly all bottles of LesstressE so available to them, which were produced over the period leading up to Burghley 2013, were also contaminated with Reserpine. 
Roger Hatch of Trinity Consultants then acknowledged that the contamination of the supplement with Reserpine must have occurred before the product left his manufacturing facility and not as a result of anything the riders themselves had done.

9) The supplement LesstressE has been used by both Jock Paget and Kevin McNab for several years for their horses who stress whilst away from home or in a competition environment. They have been using it with Clifton Promise and Clifton Pinot respectively at all major FEI competitions since they each arrived in the UK.

10) Clifton Promise has been tested by the FEI whilst being given LesstressE on four previous occasions, including at Badminton 2013. Clifton Pinot has similarly been FEI tested once before whilst using the supplement. In all cases the test results were negative.

11) The FEI have been testing for Reserpine for over 10 years now and showing positives for it as far back as 2004. There has been no recent change to the testing for Reserpine.

12) When the FEI laboratories test a blood or urine sample they test for over 1,000 prohibited or restricted substances each time, including Reserpine. Hence, if either Clifton Promise or Clifton Pinot had previously been given LesstressE contaminated with Reserpine, or indeed been given Reserpine by any other means, it would have shown up as a positive result at that time.

In summary, this situation of a positive FEI test for the prohibited substance Reserpine for both Clifton Promise and Clifton Pinot at Burghley 2013:

 Arose from the contamination of a supplement given to both horses.
 The contamination occurred before the supplement left the manufacturer and was totally unknown to the riders. This is accepted by the supplement manufacturer, who is established and reputable with an extensive client base.
 Both horses had used the supplement many times previously and been tested by the FEI whilst doing so at previous 4-star competitions, with negative results.
 The contaminant itself, Reserpine, is a long-acting sedative or tranquilliser and is likely to be a distinct disadvantage to a horse's performance in the cross country and show jumping phases of a 4-star 3DE.
 A rider would know they were increasing their chances of injury and possibly death by intentionally giving Reserpine to their horse in the days before they set off on the Burghley cross country.
 The FEI have been testing for Reserpine for over a decade and it is included each time they test a sample. A previous negative result means there was no Reserpine present at that time.

This rare "No Fault or Negligence" ruling by the FEI Tribunal totally vindicates Jock Paget and Kevin McNab, along with Clifton Eventers and anyone else involved with these horses, from any wrong doing. The great cloud that has been over everyone's heads for almost a year now has finally been lifted.

Jock Paget and Clifton Promise were the first rider/horse combination for 24 years to win both Badminton and Burghley in the same year in 2013. It is extremely sad that, as a result of this matter and how long it has taken to be resolved, they could not go on to try and be the first horse/ rider combination to ever win the 'Grand Slam' at Kentucky in 2014. (The only rider to previously win the Grand Slam, Pippa Funnell, did so using more than one horse).

In addition, the length of time this has taken has meant Kevin McNab could not prepare Clifton Pinot properly to try and meet Australia's selection criteria for WEG 2014 and has missed the opportunity of representing his country for the first time at a major championships.

However, now at least we can all focus on the future. Kevin and Clifton Pinot are aiming to shine at Burghley. Before that, however, Jock and Clifton Promise will try and show the world what a great combination they are by aiming to win Gold at WEG 2014 in three weeks' time.

Please support Jock and Kevin and wish them well, as after all that they have been through over the past year, there are certainly none more deserving of success than these two exceptional individuals.

Frances Stead, Founder of Clifton Eventers


----------



## ihatework (7 August 2014)

Wow.
Firstly I'd like to say how very pleased I am to read this ruling. For Clifton, for the riders and for eventing in general.

I'd also like to express condolences to those involved for the massive impact this has had to your contribution to sport and your livelihoods.

A very scarey thought for all those competing under FEI rules, especially given the recent food contamination scare too.

Wishing you all the best for the forthcoming season (s)


----------



## Red-1 (7 August 2014)

I am so glad this has been cleared up. I cannot imagine the stress this has caused riders and connections. 

I do feel that the speed at which these matters should be concluded must be speeded up. As I understand it, once suspended the riders could not even teach? It would seem better that they do not be suspended until the investigation is complete, and then the ban, if one is deemed necessary could be imposed. This would mirror a driving ban, where the driver may continue driving until the court case is over. At least then if blame free the riders would not have been penalised for all of this time. 

I can only imagine the bittersweet taste of being "cleared" but still knowing of what has been lost. That will be a real test of a man, to pick up and carry on with a light heart.

I guess, above all though, that I am glad that we take doping so seriously, for the overall good of the horse.


----------



## foraday (7 August 2014)

Finally for everyone concerned this has been cleared up.

It is sad though that the FEI seem to make everyone feel guilty first though!

Considering what the FEI are like and turn a blind eye on endurance as of course funded practically by the chair of the FEI's husband and what goes on there is blatant conspiracy!

The FEI ride at Keysoe had the Sheiks banned trainer walking about and not ONE official asked him to leave!

One rule for one and one for the other!

Never did I doubt Jock and Kevin's innocence and it was such a shame the way the Burghley title was given at Badminton.

I hope it is onwards and upwards for you all and that this can be forgotten about.


----------



## Cragrat (7 August 2014)

Red-1 said:



			I can only imagine the bittersweet taste of being "cleared" but still knowing of what has been lost. That will be a real test of a man, to pick up and carry on with a light heart.
.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all Red-1 said. It seems so unfair it took so long, with a presumption of guilt from the start.
And why is doping taken seriously in most areas, but not in endurance?
I really look forward to Jock and Kevin making a successful and happy return. 

Have LesstressE found the source of the contamination? ( and offered grovelling apologies to Jock and Kevin?).


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2014)

Thank you for an interesting and clear break down of the facts.  I hope both riders can move on from this and have the greatest success in future.


----------



## Red-1 (7 August 2014)

Cragrat said:



			Have LesstressE found the source of the contamination? ( and offered grovelling apologies to Jock and Kevin?).
		
Click to expand...

As they specifically advertised their supplements to be FEI compliant, I am suspecting it is a tricky balance between grovelling apology and putting right lost £££££££s. 

Not sure where my ethics lie on THAT tricky topic,  but I am glad it is not my problem. I feel sorry for both parties. When push comes to shove though, both riders have lost out big time due to an error, oversight, or bad intent somewhere within the company.

Do you think the company will be insured for such an eventuality?


----------



## Clifton Eventers (7 August 2014)

Cragrat said:



			Have LesstressE found the source of the contamination?
		
Click to expand...

No, the specific contaminated ingredient has not been identified conclusively (although, boy, did we try! Unfortunately, the various suppliers to Trinity Consultants were not at all cooperative). However, we are pretty sure it was not intentional but much more likely to be the result of accidental/careless contamination back up in the supply chain. 

For more information, you might like to start reading the FEI Decision on Clifton Promise, starting at para. 4.11.


----------



## pootler (7 August 2014)

Congratulations and commiserations.  All credit to you for such a measured and balanced response in such hideous circumstances,  I would not be so magnanimous in your situation.  Despite rooting for the Brits I will now be giving your guys an extra cheer, they deserve it.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 August 2014)

I'm always pleased to see when anyone is vindicated,  or found to be clear of blame.  The problem is that the charges 'have' to be brought,  and if necessary,  suspensions 'have' to be in place.  Investigations 'have' to be thorough,  even when there is clearly no intentional wrong doing.

Consider Her Majesty's mare Estimate,  of a week or so back;  To consider that there would be any intentional wrong doing would be unthinkable,  but the investigations must be thorough and completely open,  and as in your case,  with such investigation,  it's my understanding that no source was found.

Just as riders and managers have to be quite clear in their determination that cheating can't be excused,  so the feed and the supplement manufacturers are going to have to step up and give clear assurances that their products have been tested,  'BATCH-BY-BATCH',  and so also absolve themselves from any responsibility.  I understand that with such minuscule amounts of banned substances being present in feeds or supplements,  and the simple fact that the banned substance doesn't run right the way through the mixing process,  so analysis is going to be very difficult.  I accept that,  but with such pre-testing of feeds,  and with evidence to support the clear assurances given,  so those who would add any illegal 'enhancements',  and as a subsequent route,  will not be able to fall back on the support of blaming the feed companies.  

It seems wrong to me that the only true litmus test can be taken at the end of the line,  that being the horse,  or athlete.  How it would work,  I'm not sure,  but there needs to be greater investigation given to checking what goes in to the animal or human,  and before it's ingested.  Surely the leading feed and supplement manufacturers wouldn't be either so reckless as to allow foreign drugs to enter their mixing systems,  or so stupid as to put their businesses at risk,  for no apparent gain.  I find it hard to accept that such risk could be attributed to 'Carelessness'.

"Clifton Eventers",  I hope that you'll accept that I'm not in any way suggesting intentional wrong doing on your part,  or that of anyone else,  and to have this dreadful cloud hanging over you,  and with no clear answers,  must have been a living hell for you.  I'm sure that you'll agree though,  that there needs to be ever more vigilance,  and right through the process.  

Any failure to attach blame or at least establish clear responsibility,  does nothing but encourage the cheats to find fresh routes.

Alec.


----------



## NZJenny (7 August 2014)

Best news for Kiwi sport this morning - more important than Dan Carter's leg even!

Big can of worms there re supplements one feels and a PR nightmare for the companies involved.  As a rider you rely on the integrity of the companies making the product and careless cross-contamination is no small thing.  It could have been something else with even worse consequences.


----------



## Clifton Eventers (7 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm always pleased to see when anyone is vindicated,  or found to be clear of blame.  The problem is that the charges 'have' to be brought,  and if necessary,  suspensions 'have' to be in place.  Investigations 'have' to be thorough,  even when there is clearly no intentional wrong doing.

&#8230;

"Clifton Eventers",  I hope that you'll accept that I'm not in any way suggesting intentional wrong doing on your part,  or that of anyone else,  and to have this dreadful cloud hanging over you,  and with no clear answers,  must have been a living hell for you.  I'm sure that you'll agree though,  that there needs to be ever more vigilance,  and right through the process.  

Any failure to attach blame or at least establish clear responsibility,  does nothing but encourage the cheats to find fresh routes.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Alex

Sorry to snip your post, but I did so just for brevity's sake. You make some excellent points and I thank you for your kind words.

Although we believe this is an isolated 'one-off' incident, we hope it is also a wake-up call. We think the fall-out from this will run for some time.

We think you'll see at least two things happen: First, some National Federations and top riders will test their horses before major competitions and at world events will go even further to ensure they are 'clean'. At least one country is doing this prior to WEG, but it's not an inexpensive exercise.

Second, we hope most suppliers of pretty much anything a horse ingests will now be far more cautious in making claims about its products and how they are made, by, for example, putting in place better QA protocols. Such things as a Code of Manufacturing Conduct may even be mandated on them for certification by national horse bodies: Use an non-certified product at your peril.

It's been a dreadful nine months for Jock, Kev and all their connections, but we must learn from the experience.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 August 2014)

Clifton Eventers said:



			Hi Alex

........

Second, we hope most suppliers of pretty much anything a horse ingests will now be far more cautious in making claims about its products and how they are made, by, for example, putting in place better QA protocols. Such things as a Code of Manufacturing Conduct may even be mandated on them for certification by national horse bodies: Use an non-certified product at your peril.

........
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your acceptance.  Perhaps tomorrow I shall source the Production Managers of those companies who manufacture our equine feed products,  and supplements to,  and ask just how is it possible for banned feed products to enter their factory.  I have a better understanding than most lay people,  I'd suggest,  as to the protocols regarding the milling of feeds and the risks of cross contamination.  Unless the banned substances were part of a previous feed-mix,  and presumably one which was legal,  for say cattle or sheep,  and assuming that the mixing drums weren't properly cleaned between diverging batches,  then the only other explanation for such an inclusion,  and in to a specific performance feed,  or additive,  would be sabotage.

I'm quite certain that the Sport Horse world will rally behind,  and give total support,  to your riders.

Alec.

ps.  As a footnote,  it would be interesting to hear how the feed and supplement manufacturers feel that the breakdowns (and there have been too many),  have occurred,  and where they see the future for themselves,  and their industry.  If the risk is that bad,  perhaps we should all go back to using 'Straights'! a.


----------



## popsdosh (10 August 2014)

May I suggest that people read this document carefully and then make up your own minds about the difficult decision the FEI had to make ,I dont think it is quite as clear cut as the OP suggests. Particularly look at Pinots first
http://www.fei.org/fei/your-role/athletes/fei-tribunal/ead-decisions

What is also interesting is that the PR has to actually admit to breaking the rules to clear themselves,as under the rules you are not allowed to administer any product( banned substance or not) that will affect a horses going either as a calmer or stimulant.Clearly they gave the horse three products that contravened this rule and I find it odd that the only time they owned up to using them at all was after they found reserpine in one of them.
I also think the parts about the levels found is very interesting as it was not at a level that you would expect from contamination.


----------



## brighteyes (20 August 2014)

popsdosh said:



			May I suggest that people read this document carefully and then make up your own minds about the difficult decision the FEI had to make ,I dont think it is quite as clear cut as the OP suggests. Particularly look at Pinots first
http://www.fei.org/fei/your-role/athletes/fei-tribunal/ead-decisions

What is also interesting is that the PR has to actually admit to breaking the rules to clear themselves,as under the rules you are not allowed to administer any product( banned substance or not) that will affect a horses going either as a calmer or stimulant.Clearly they gave the horse three products that contravened this rule and I find it odd that the only time they owned up to using them at all was after they found reserpine in one of them.
I also think the parts about the levels found is very interesting as it was not at a level that you would expect from contamination.
		
Click to expand...

I have read the documents in the FEI equine Anti-Doping Decisions and they are anything but clarification.  Some of the findings are nothing short of hilarious 

"Regarding the production of LesstressE, Mr. Hatch explained that he had produced it in the kitchen, using a wooden spoon and a plastic bowl, both of which had been washed once every day at night, with a liquid. Further that for the overall manufacturing process, he had been using one and the same scoop, which had been tipped into various bags (ingredients), and that the content of all scoops together had then been mixed together. That he had been the only person producing LesstressE, and that he could not recall his son Simon mixing LesstressE; but if Simon had done so, he would have used the same procedure as him. Mr. Hatch further confirmed that there was no quality control in place for LesstressE at Trinity Consultants. That such quality control would however be impossible, as he would have had to retain samples of each and all bottles of LesstressE produced, as production was individual for each bottle; that further recording each and all bottles - and even testing them - was therefore not feasible. Mr. Hatch also admitted that Trinity Consultants had not applied or required a traditional herb certification, and that no good manufacturing policies had been in place."  

You couldn't make it up. Or could you.


----------



## fburton (20 August 2014)

Good grief! :eek3:


----------



## Alec Swan (20 August 2014)

brighteyes said:



			........

You couldn't make it up. Or could you.
		
Click to expand...




fburton said:



			Good grief! :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

Bloody Hell!  

Alec.


----------



## skydy (21 August 2014)

Just a thought..

Don't use "calming supplements" as a crutch when you are competing internationally.


----------

